# Sony Vegas Pro 12 won't render?



## BlueHummingbird (May 11, 2015)

Hi,

For the past two weeks now Sony Vegas has been refusing to render. It won't even let me click File>Render As, it just freezes up, so the render window doesn't show up. There's no error message or anything, and eventually I have to end the program via Task Manager. The same thing happens with Tools>Render to New Track.

I kind of fixed the problem at first by just restarting my computer whenever it happened and it would render fine when it started back up again, but that seems to have stopped working as well. I can open Vegas perfectly and edit just fine, it's just with rendering that it freezes.

If it's any use, this started happening just after I installed QuickTime 7 (which I have now uninstalled, but the issue is still there). Also, a few days before it stopped rendering, it would freeze when I tried to go to Titles and Text.
Would anybody have any ideas for this?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Was Sony Vegas purchased via Sony?

List of hardware inside your PC would be helpful and if you use a CPU or GPU to render with.

I found this which may do the trick:



> go to File then New.
> then at View Transform: change it to OFF.
> it should be on ACES RRT (sRGB) by defult.
> then check START ALL NEW PROJECTS WITH THESE SETTINGS. and click okay.


----------

